
In the Coming Automated Economy, People Will Work for AI - SQL2219
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/robotics/artificial-intelligence/in-the-coming-automated-economy-people-will-work-for-ai
======
SQL2219
“If you talk about autonomous driving, one hour of video data can lead up to
800 man-hours of work,” says Siddharth Mall, chief executive of Bengaluru- and
San Francisco-based Playment, which works mostly in the autonomous vehicles
space.

[https://factordaily.com/indian-data-labellers-powering-
the-g...](https://factordaily.com/indian-data-labellers-powering-the-global-
ai-race/)

